# Got a cool studio



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

for a little while anyway


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

rehearsals Sunday, only........and no cursing..........bet the sound is awesome once you get the PA "ringed"..........


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I want. Where is it?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice!

BTW, that's the biggest lava lamp I have ever seen.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> rehearsals Sunday, only........and no cursing..........bet the sound is awesome once you get the PA "ringed"..........


It looks like drinking Beck's is allowed though lol.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> It looks like drinking Beck's is allowed though lol.


Dude.... it's a Stella.... 

Mooh.. downtown. :smilie_flagge17: come visit 

The "church" part is gone... so anyday is fine but the traffic is an issue so evenings are best. The drums are recording nicely. I have messed with vocals a bit trying to record the room sound but after playing a bit I think that close range mic and a mic ten ft away work best. I have only been doing single tracks so far. Soon will bring in an organ and try a live session. 

How could you NOT use it !!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

That space demands a solid rendition of Sweet Jane -- Cowboy Junkie's style...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Dude.... it's a Stella....


Lol, I actually don't drink. I just saw a green bottle and figured it had to be one of 3 beers.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice space!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Haven't been up that way in ages...maybe it's time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks like a really nice place to record, that's if you know what you're doing with all the natural reverb.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Chito said:


> Looks like a really nice place to record, that's if you know what you're doing with all the natural reverb.


I bet he does:rockon2:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

keefsdad said:


> I bet he does:rockon2:


You aren't serious are ya ...... It's learning experience. I have been experimenting with mike spacings. With some vocals I was getting some neat sounds with close mike and one about ten ft away.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Y'know, the Cowboy Junkies put out an anniversary DVD of the Trinity Sessions. In it their producer described how he walked around the church clapping his hands to find the "sweet spot" and they just placed one good Omni mic in that spot to record the whole album live off the floor. Might be worth a try.

Matt

P.S. I'm really jealous


----------

